# Breitling Baselworld badges



## Richy

*Breitling Baselworld badges*


View Advert


Just wondered if anyone had any of the Breitling Baselworld badges (like police) that were issued at the old shows for sale ?

Long shot but you never know.

Richy




*Advertiser*

Richy



*Date*

15/08/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£30



*Category*

Wanted


----------

